
The State of the Octoverse: top programming languages of 2018 - stablemap
https://blog.github.com/2018-11-15-state-of-the-octoverse-top-programming-languages/
======
cremp
I hate these, because they are always wrong.

Once a measurement is used for success, it stops being a good measurement.

Javascript, namely node, has a metric ton of libraries, and you think,
iseven/isodd/... so god knows how many libraries are out there, _not actual
projects_.

I will say, that their metric about growth of the number of contributors is a
much better metric for 'best language.'

